#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Wat is? RMS vs peak

## stompinne

Een luidspreker heeft volgende kenmerken
powercapacity: 600W RMS - 1200W PEAK


Wat is het verschil tussen deze 2?

----------


## Speakertje

600 Watt kan deze langdurig verdragen en die 1200 Watt kan maar enkele mini seconden.

Uiteraanrd is er vast wel iemand die dit beter kan uitleggen.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Normaal gebruik is 600 watt en als er pieken in het geluid zitten kan je speaker maximaal 1200 watt verdragen. 
Hier is toch al eerder een onderwerp over geweest? Gebruik de zoekfucntie even.
Hier staat ook nog wel wat in:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...=peak+vermogen

----------


## Poelmans

Wat speakertje zegt is vrij simplistisch uitgedrukt. De betekenis van die waardes (of beter hoe ze bepaald zijn) varieert nogal sterk van fabrikant tot fabrikant.

Over het algemeen (en dan vooral bij fatsoenlijke speakers): De speaker kan 600W aan roze ruis voor lange tijd (10 uur of langer) aan zonder stuk te gaan. 1200W kan hij maar kortstondig aan: een paar minuten.
Omdat muziek pieken en dalen heeft wordt er meestal een versterker van 1200W gebruikt: de luidste passages (die duren maar even) gebruiken de volle 1200W, en de stillere ver onder de 600W. Zo kom je over een langere tijdspanne altijd wel op een gemiddelde (RMS dus) kleiner dan 600W.

OK: dit is nog héél simplistisch. De mensen van het live forum gaan er nog een stuk of 20 theorieën en normen bijhalen.

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> Wat speakertje zegt is vrij simplistisch uitgedrukt. De betekenis van die waardes (of beter hoe ze bepaald zijn) varieert nogal sterk van fabrikant tot fabrikant.
> 
> Over het algemeen (en dan vooral bij fatsoenlijke speakers): De speaker kan 600W aan roze ruis voor lange tijd (10 uur of langer) aan zonder stuk te gaan. 1200W kan hij maar kortstondig aan: een paar minuten.
> Omdat muziek pieken en dalen heeft wordt er meestal een versterker van 1200W gebruikt: de luidste passages (die duren maar even) gebruiken de volle 1200W, en de stillere ver onder de 600W. Zo kom je over een langere tijdspanne altijd wel op een gemiddelde (RMS dus) kleiner dan 600W.
> 
> OK: dit is nog héél simplistisch. De mensen van het live forum gaan er nog een stuk of 20 theorieën en normen bijhalen.



Netjes uitgelegd maar een paar minuten moeten geloof ik een paar seconden zijn.

NB: Vaak wordt het "maximum" niveau afgelezen, of het allerhoogste "piek" niveau. Voor de beleving van het geluid door mensen, of om de totale geluidsenergie te meten, is echter het gemiddelde (rms=root mean square) niveau over de tijd belangrijker. Als er een bepaalde tijd wordt gemeten, geeft het piekniveau de hoogste waarde, het "maximum" is lager, en het gemiddelde (rms) niveau is het laagste. 

groetjes
Boi

----------


## Poelmans

ahzo, ik heb altijd gedacht dat er nog een PMPO waarde was, waarbij je werkelijk een speaker binnen luttele seconden kon stuk maken, de PEAK waarde sloeg op het piekniveau dat nog fatsoenlijk (vervormingsvrij) kon worden weergegeven, en de RMS waarde op de gemiddelde waarde waar je onder moet blijven (anders fikt je speaker op).

Maar misschien had ik al langer aan die PMPO moeten twijfelen want das een gegeven dat je alleen bij computerboxen ziet [:I]

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> Maar misschien had ik al langer aan die PMPO moeten twijfelen want das een gegeven dat je alleen bij computerboxen ziet [:I]



PMPO is, naar ik meen, het maximale vermogen dat gedurende 3sec op een speaker kan voor deze opblaast. Dus een pc speakersetje met 500w pmpo is eigenlijk niet meer dan een watt of 12 rms.

----------


## nijhuisr

nou, een luidspreker van 12 watt kan je NIET voor 3 seconden belasten met 500 watt zonder totaal defect.

PMPO betekend peak music power output.

een vermogen volledig berkend voor de commercie.

ik weet niet waar je het gelezen hebt maar het is onzin.

----------


## wallie

Ik zie pmpo altijd staan in die goedkope blaadjes.. maar wat betekent het dan wel echt?
ben wel benieuwd wat "1200" Watt pnpo vermogen in werkeijkheid is

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nijhuisr_
> 
> nou, een luidspreker van 12 watt kan je NIET voor 3 seconden belasten met 500 watt zonder totaal defect.
> 
> PMPO betekend peak music power output.
> een vermogen volledig berkend voor de commercie.
> ik weet niet waar je het gelezen hebt maar het is onzin.



Kijk maar eens op luidspreker systemen voor je PC dan weet je waar het wegkomt.
Mijn subwoofer systeem is 500w pmpo in werkelijkheid is hij 18w rms.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## ronny

das bijna een factor 28 kleiner :Big Grin:     je zou haast zeggen dat ze het ui de duim zuigen, die vermogens :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> das bijna een factor 28 kleiner    je zou haast zeggen dat ze het ui de duim zuigen, die vermogens
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Tja, een grote duim geeft veel vermogen af.

[ :Embarrassment: )]
groetjes
Boi

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door wallie_
> ben wel benieuwd wat "1200" Watt *pnpo* vermogen in werkeijkheid is



PNPO staat voor Plug and Pray Output [ :Embarrassment: )]

PMPO staat voor Peak Momentary Power Output (of Peak Music Power Output). Het PMPO vermogen is vaak een factor 2 tot 4 hoger en heeft eigenlijk geen zinnige basis. Vaak kan de versterker dat vermogen alleen in theorie leveren of het is gewoon het vermogen waarbij de luidspreker de geest geeft. Om te bepalen wat het zinnige vermogen is van de versterker, is het handig om het vermogen van de voeding eens te controleren. Het continu vermogen van de luidsprekers kan nooit meer zijn dan wat de voeding kan leveren. Een computersetje dat 750W PMPO kan leveren met een netvoeding van 40 Watt, hmm tja ...

----------


## Radar

Alle ongein over car lo-fi weggehaald.
Geen car audio.
Verder slotje, is zat te vinden omtrent rms en peak vermogen.

----------

